
The science of baby’s first sight - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9007.html
======
storafrid
Related: [https://www.sv.uio.no/psi/english/research/news-and-
events/n...](https://www.sv.uio.no/psi/english/research/news-and-
events/news/what-newborn-babies-sees.html)

------
hprotagonist
I know this has almost nothing to do with the article itself, but why has
article-dropping pervaded even science press releases?

It's "_A_ baby's first sight" or "_THE_ baby's first sight".

